# Urgent Query on Mi TV shows Black Screen?



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2021)

My Existing *Mi LED TV 4A PRO 123.2 cm (49)* was dead...After switching on display Black Screen shows.
Its bought on 09-Oct-2018 including Mi Extended Warranty also expired.

Mi Technical person inspect and told display gone...It has cost around 26K....The actual cost was ₹29,999/-

Any suggestions?
Can I go for third-party repair?

Existing Thread *Here*...

@whitestar_999
@TheSloth
@Zangetsu
@omega44-xt
@rhitwick
@SaiyanGoku
@TigerKing
@RumbaMon19
@Minion
@bssunilreddy
@quicky008
@Gollum


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 19, 2021)

You can get a repair shop to see if backlight is dead. If you can get it replaced by LEDs, it won't cost much.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You can get a repair shop to see if backlight is dead. If you can get it replaced by LEDs, it won't cost much.


Ok...will contact local guys through Justdial...Lets see what they reply


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2021)

Display is gone means the PCB needs to be replaced/repaired.

The problem with LED TV repair is that it is not as trustable as CRT TV repair and is expensive.
With 26k you can buy another brand new 43" TV from reputed brand.

Mi TV qualities are not as good as other brands. One of my friend bought a newly launched MiTV from Flipkart in 2018 and within 6 Months the plastic of the TV broke and can further be broken with just finger tap.  Quality is highly questionable in Mi.

Also, the local repair shop won't use the Genuine TV parts from Mi. Hence, its a grey area of repair.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> Display is gone means the PCB needs to be replaced/repaired.
> 
> The problem with LED TV repair is that it is not as trustable as CRT TV repair and is expensive.
> With 26k you can buy another brand new 43" TV from reputed brand.
> ...


I will try one final call...on Local guys...what they said and decide later...


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 19, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Its bought on 09-Oct-2018 including Mi Extended Warranty also expired



It worked till 3 years, maybe try getting it repaired. If the fault is big and repair person asks for more than 4-5k better toss it because even after repair, chances of it getting dead are high.

Also, do you see any power led turn on or else try connecting a usb as this also seems to be problem in psu of TV.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> It worked till 3 years, maybe try getting it repaired. If the fault is big and repair person asks for more than 4-5k better toss it because even after repair, chances of it getting dead are high.
> 
> Also, do you see any power led turn on or else try connecting a usb as this also seems to be problem in psu of TV.



After switch-on Led light on display is on...not shown video or picture...while pressing all button in remote...button audio sounds come


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 19, 2021)

Can you share screenshots or video?

Buy new one instead repairing from mi service.
Local repairs are not good. You will end up spending more than official repair and more than once.

TV parts are hard to get and genuine parts are rare. Blame those manufacturers. You can find parts online but those from top brands.

If problem is with pcb then around 4k to 7k you will have to pay.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 20, 2021)

You are lucky that it lasted 3 years, I have read comments about people having their sony/samsung/lg tv giving up after 2-2.5 years, they just don't make TVs like earlier times nowadays. If it is just motherboard/pcb issue then you can get it repaired for 6-7k but if panel itself has developed issues then almost zero chances of repair. Even if it is 6-7k think carefully because in some good sale you can get 49" 1080p TV for as low as 23-24k after all the discounts.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 20, 2021)

TV manufactures put inferior quality part to make consumers buy TV every 2yrs or so.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 20, 2021)

I got my friend Hisense A71F 50" 4K TV with extended warranty for close to 27k last month during the sale, so definitely don't pay the money for display replacement. 

See what local repair guys say.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Can you share screenshots or video?
> 
> Buy new one instead repairing from mi service.
> Local repairs are not good. You will end up spending more than official repair and more than once.
> ...





https://imgur.com/a/EK5xfpz


After on the Bottom side power, light blinking and display is on...no picture or video shown


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 20, 2021)

LCD screen is working fine. The only problem I see is the PCB chip which is damaged.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> LCD screen is working fine. The only problem I see is the PCB chip which is damaged.


One local guy contacted...Send video...They will come and check...let see...awaiting!!!


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 20, 2021)

shreeux said:


> https://imgur.com/a/EK5xfpz
> 
> 
> After on the Bottom side power, light blinking and display is on...no picture or video shown


For finding backlight issue. Tap on screen or press screen gently.








Your problem seems common while searching on YouTube.





You won't have to pay more than 200-500. Unless part is replaced or repaired.
Record TV repair so you can argue for high charge.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2021)

Finally, one local guy come home and resolved....for 1500/-
Now all is good... But one-third of the screen display slight variation on the vertical color difference...only close range will only be able to be seen...



They told me If again problem raised...they have to repair the display by machine for 7000/- guarantee will be 3 months




*i.imgur.com/VZpX5Px.jpg


*i.imgur.com/Dco8aNW.jpg

Thanks for all the quick reply...

@whitestar_999 
@Zangetsu 
@omega44-xt 
@SaiyanGoku 
@TigerKing 
@RumbaMon19


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 20, 2021)

Did he told what exactly was the issue?


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Did he told what exactly was the issue?


Nope


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Nope


Ask him what exactly did he charge you 1500 for.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Nov 20, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Nope



its important to know what he did. If he changed some components then he shud have not said that 7000 line.

And even chip level board repair(which is the max he can do) is not that expensive as  soldering stations costs around 12-14k and 7000 k for a repair is way too much. Instead in 7000 u can get original pcb. Seems scammy to me.

he might had done some jugaad and certainly knows that it will not last long.


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 20, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Finally, one local guy come home and resolved....for 1500/-
> Now all is good... But one-third of the screen display slight variation on the vertical color difference...only close range will only be able to be seen...
> 
> 
> ...


He must have replaced IC if charge is 1500. If not then 1500 is a lot for service charge.
He is checking voltages can be seen in image.
I think there must be carbon dust or connector issue.
It's good it is fixed. Enjoy.

Also how you find local repair.
I wanted to repair my TV too.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> He must have replaced IC if charge is 1500. If not then 1500 is a lot for service charge.
> He is checking voltages can be seen in image.
> I think there must be carbon dust or connector issue.
> It's good it is fixed. Enjoy.
> ...


Just Dial...After searched...A lot of calls were received...Only one is speaking technically...Others speak as money-minded


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask him what exactly did he charge you 1500 for.





RumbaMon19 said:


> its important to know what he did. If he changed some components then he shud have not said that 7000 line.
> 
> And even chip level board repair(which is the max he can do) is not that expensive as  soldering stations costs around 12-14k and 7000 k for a repair is way too much. Instead in 7000 u can get original pcb. Seems scammy to me.
> 
> he might had done some jugaad and certainly knows that it will not last long.



He has done in front of me only....nothing changed...just remove all connectors...check with the multimeter...Hardly taken 20 mins


----------



## TigerKing (Nov 20, 2021)

shreeux said:


> He has done in front of me only....nothing changed...just remove all connectors...check with the multimeter...Hardly taken 20 mins


Carbon dust for sure. He must have cleaned all connectors. Or cut down some shorted path.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 20, 2021)

TigerKing said:


> Carbon dust for sure. He must have cleaned all connectors. Or cut down some shorted path.


I watched this later...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2021)

Local repair guys charge too much. I still remember my Acer LCD monitor was showing no display. and the repair guy charged me Rs 700 and all he did was replaced the capacitor which was damaged.




Spoiler



Kya kaaare...Sabko paisa Kamana hai.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2021)

Next time I will contact here....cheap and best...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 22, 2021)

Saw ur thread today.

Display or backlit issue. What he did could be temporary fix.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 22, 2021)

rhitwick said:


> Saw ur thread today.
> 
> Display or backlit issue. What he did could be temporary fix.


Moreover like this...he do


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 30, 2021)

shreeux said:


> Moreover like this...he do


Hi! Saw the tag today. After going through the thread, like everyone suggest, call back that repair personnel and ask what exactly he did to repair.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 30, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> Hi! Saw the tag today. After going through the thread, like everyone suggest, call back that repair personnel and ask what exactly he did to repair.


He did Front of me only....Check here *Photo*


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 30, 2021)

shreeux said:


> He did Front of me only....Check here *Photo*


I saw the picture earlier. If the TV is working fine then you don't need to worry about it. But surely don't spend 7k anymore on any repair as others suggested.


----------

